# Паспорт баяна для выезда за рубеж ( Украина)



## k23telenet (16 Ноя 2014)

Подскажите, где оформить паспорт на баян "Юпитер" для вывоза из Украины. Можно ли оформить в Днепропетровске или только в Киеве ?


----------



## диапазон64 (16 Ноя 2014)

k23telenet (16.11.2014, 21:09) писал:


> Подскажите, где оформить паспорт на баян "Юпитер" для вывоза из Украины. Можно ли оформить в Днепропетровске или только в Киеве ?


Куда и к кому Вы собрались его "вывозить" ? Причем тут паспорт на баян?


----------



## lelikbolik (16 Ноя 2014)

Я уже 10 лет выезжаю за границу на различные конкурсы и фестивали,никаких документов не требовали,главное на таможне сказать что ваш инструмент не предоставляет никакой ценности! А вообще этими документами занималось раньше министерство культуры,они фотографировали,делали оценку и тд. идп.


----------

